# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie Top 60 Character's

## alan45

Here with kind permission from Llifon Jones over at The Coronation Street Blog are the top 60 Corrie characters as voted for by the members.  Some you may remember and some you may not.

Here goes with the first or should that be last five

60. Brian Tilsley 1978-1989 (7 votes)  


Gailâs first husband who met a grisly end when he was stabbed to death outside a nightclub in 1989. His proudest moment was when son Nicky was born in 1980. He did believe daughter Sarah Louise (b. 1987) was fathered by his Australian cousin Ian Latimer but a DNA test proved Brian was the father. âOur Brianâ was often caught in the crossfire between Anglican wife Gail and dominant Catholic mother Ivy. A mechanic, he ran a garage in partnership with Ron Sykes from 1982 to 1989.


59. Leonard Swindley 1960-1965 (11 votes) 

The pompous draper who managed Gamma Garments under Mr Papagopolous and worked alongside Emily Nugent who admired him from afar. She made a leap year proposal in 1964 but later jilted him. A member of the Glad Tidings Mission committee, he constantly clashed with the caretaker Ena Sharples, most prominently when he caught her drinking in the snug during working hours. He left the street in 1965 when he got a new job â in Wilmington on Sea perhaps??


58. Alan Bradley 1986-1989 (12 votes)  

The first long term Corrie villain who terrorised Ritaâs life in the late 1980s. They were attracted to each other but due to Ritaâs lack of commitment (she declined both of his marriage proposals), Alan had an affair with Gloria Todd. But he came back to Rita when he realised how wealthy she was. To an oblivious Rita, he stole from her and when she confronted him, he tried to kill her. He was arrested and appeared in court but got released and sought revenge and for months stalked and mentally tormented poor Rita. Horrified, she fled to Blackpool and Alan followed her there. Seeing him on the promenade, she ran and while he gave chase he was fatally hit by a tram, ending Ritaâs nightmare. What a memorable death!


57. Ray Langton 1966, 1968-1978, 2005 (14 votes)  

Deirdreâs first husband who worked at the builderâs yard with Len Fairclough and Jerry Booth. He was one of the early heart throbs â conquests including Irma Barlow, Sandra Butler and Audrey Fleming. Deirdre brought stability to his life and daughter Tracy was born in 1977. But he strayed again when he had an affair with Janice Stubbs. He tried to fix the marriage by getting a job in Amsterdam but Deirdre refused. He left and they later divorced. Ray returned 27 years later in 2005 with the news he was dying of stomach cancer. He made amends with Deirdre and Tracy before passing away in the Rovers on Ken and Deirdreâs second wedding day.


56. Derek Wilton 1976-1979, 1982, 1984-1997 (15 votes) 

Gnome lover Derek was brought in as a love interest for reserved Kabin assistant Mavis Riley in 1976 and they would have an on/off relationship for the next twelve years. During that period he constantly took advantage of Mavisâ good nature and in 1984 fought for her hand in marriage against potter Victor Pendlebury â a battle which he won. But both Derek and Mavis jilted each other â a Wilton jilting indeed! They did finally marry in 1988 and became figures of fun by their neighbours due to their eccentricities. Derek is also famed for his green Corsa with the paper clip on the roof when he worked for ex-wife Angela. Derek died of a heart attack during a road rage incident in 1997.

----------


## alan45

And the next five

55. Len Fairclough 1961-1983 (20 votes)  

One of the leading men on the street for many years and the original alpha male who managed to woo three sirens – Elsie, Rita and Bet. A rough diamond, he constantly held a torch for Elsie despite marrying Rita in 1977. But Rita had similar features to Elsie: personality, independent, sexy and her fiery red hair! A builder and a councillor, he held a council seat for 12 years (1966-1978) and owned his own yard and entered into a partnership with Jerry Booth and later Ray Langton. He was responsible for rebuilding NÂ° 7 in 1982 after its demolition in 1965. Due to Len and Rita marrying late in life, they couldn’t have children and during the early 1980s fostered children like John Spencer and Sharon Gaskell. Len died in a car crash in 1983 on the way to see his mistress in Bolton. Although hurt by his betrayal, Rita was devastated to have lost her one true love. 

54. Albert Tatlock 1960-1984 (21 votes)  

The curmudgeonly WWI veteran who’s fondly remembered for his flat cap and his usual tipple of rum. A widower, he was involved with two women during his Street tenure. He was twice engaged: to Alice Pickens in 1969 but they called off the wedding when the vicar’s car broke down and they thought they were jinxed; and to Minnie Caldwell in 1973 in a bid to solve their financial problems but Minnie grew tired of his habits. Not one to star in dramatic storylines, Albert’s life revolved his allotment and reminiscing with Minnie and Ena Sharples in the snug. He passed away while visiting daughter Beattie in 1984 and left his war medals to Ken Barlow, who’d been lodging with him since 1976 and was married to Albert’s niece Valerie from 1962 until her death in 1971.



53. Fred Gee 1975-1984 (23 votes)  

The ignorant Rovers barman and cellar man in the late 1970s and early 1980s during the Rovers’ golden age. He lost his first wife Edna in the warehouse fire in 1975 and was later hired by Annie Walker when she wanted a live-in cellar man. He married Eunice Nuttall in 1981 when he wanted to buy his own pub (he had to have a wife) but when his application was rejected the marriage soon ended. He was the only male member of Rovers staff and was constantly ridiculed by his co-workers and the regulars. He liked to see himself as the boss but Annie dominated him, Bet Lynch ridiculed him and Betty Turpin didn’t hide her contempt of him. He was sacked from his post by Billy Walker in 1984. He later worked for Mike Baldwin but was later sacked and left the area.

52. Jack Walker 1960-1970 (25 votes)  

The original landlord of the Rovers who was behind the bar throughout the 1960s, alongside wife Annie and various barmaids. A firm favourite with viewers, Jack is remembered for his gentle approach and his broad Lancashire accent – a huge contrast to wife Annie and her social pretentions. His storylines included being accused of having an affair with Elsie Tanner, being blackmailed by Frank Turner, being injured in a coach crash and Annie leaving him when she suspected him of having a lady friend. Jack died of a heart attack in 1970 while visiting daughter Joan in Derby.



51. Ivy Brennan (known as Tilsley) 1971-1972, 1974-1994 (27 votes)  


The original mother in law from hell, known as ‘Poison Ivy’. Staunch Catholic Ivy hated the fact that only son Brian married Anglican Gail Potter in 1979 and Ivy and Gail’s feud lasted for 15 years. Originally working at the warehouse, Ivy is best remembered for being a shop steward at Mike Baldwin’s denim factory during the 1970s and 1980s. She led the machinists on strikes and often clashed with supervisor Elsie Tanner. Her best friend was Vera Duckworth and their friendship lasted on-screen for nearly 20 years and they enjoyed gossiping and playing bingo. First husband Bert died in 1984 and she married Don in 1988. Her marriage to Don wasn’t happy and they constantly argued, mainly over her interference in Gail’s life after Brian’s death and her obsession over her grandchildren’s welfare. She left the street in 1994 to go to a religious retreat and died of a stroke in 1995.



50. Kevin Webster 1983- (28 votes)  

Since Alf Roberts gave him a lift back in 1983, Kevin has led an eventful life. He was originally employed as a mechanic by Brian Tilsley before in time starting his own business in the late 1990s which he still owns. He became Hilda Ogden’s lodger before marrying Sally Seddon in 1986. They had two girls: Rosie (b. 1990) and Sophie (b. 1994). The young family led a quiet life until Kevin had an affair with vamp Natalie Horrocks in 1997 that led in time to the marriage collapsing and they divorced. He soon found love in Alison Wakefield who he married in 2000 and they had a son called Jake who died days after being born. Devastated, Alison committed suicide by running into the path of a lorry. In 2002, Kevin and Sally remarried but once again Kevin strayed with Molly Dobbs in 2009 (their son Jack was born in 2010) and the Websters divorced again. Since then, Kevin has attempted to reconcile with Sally.

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

49. Alec Gilroy 1972, 1975, 1986-1992, 1995-1998 (29 votes) 
Originally Rita’s agent when she used to do the clubs in the 1970s; bumbling Alec didn’t become a regular character until 1986 when he appeared as the owner of the Graffiti Club. Through this, he began a dalliance with Bet Lynch and they married in 1987 and he took over as licensee. Their marriage was tempestuous due to their banter and sarcasm as well as Alec’s tendency to be stingy. The marriage ended in 1992 when Alec left Bet for a job in Southampton. Alec returned again in 1996 with The Rovers now in the incapable hands of Jack and Vera and went into partnership with them. By 1998, Alec was the sole owner and was engaged to Rita. But his attempt to evict the Duckworths from the Rovers caused the engagement to end. Disgruntled, Alec left the cobbles for Brighton and sold the pub to Natalie Barnes.


48. Percy Sugden 1983-1997 (30 votes)  

Nosy parker Percy was the caretaker of the Community Centre between 1983 and 1988 and was seen as a reincarnation of Albert Tatlock – the flat cap, the glasses and his tendency to bore people rigid about WWII. The way he talked, it was like he was in the trenches – in actual fact he worked in a mobile canteen! During his time on the street, he was constantly chased by blue rinsed Phyllis Pearce, to his annoyance. Although he resisted Phyllis’ affections, he was briefly engaged to Maud Grimes in 1994. When he was forced to retire in 1988, Percy found lodgings with Emily Bishop, who he held a torch for. A double act developed and although Percy annoyed Emily at times, he was her rock during her breakdown in 1992. The partnership ended when Percy decided to move to retirement home Mayfield Court in 1997, exasperated by new neighbours from hell the Battersbys.


47. Tina McIntyre 2008- (32 votes) 
The feisty Rovers barmaid who was initially introduced as the girlfriend of David Platt. Over the last four years, she has had many conquests – Jason Grimshaw, Nick Tilsley, Graeme Proctor, Matt Carter and now Tommy Duckworth. She’s suffered much heartache and she’s only in her early twenties. She lost her dad Joe when he fell off a boat and drowned in the Lake District; she had a secret abortion; Graeme cheated on her with friend Xin; and currently she’s in a feud with Tyrone Dobbs’ fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames.


46. Spider Nugent 1997-2001, 2003 (33 votes) 

Emily Bishop’s nephew who came to stay with his aunt in 1997 and next door neighbour romanced Toyah Battersby. An eco-warrior, his Christian name was ‘Geoffrey’ and only Emily called him that. In a fight to save the Red Rec, he persuaded Emily to protest by spending the night up a tree which she did. He’s also remembered for playing the didgeridoo and for rubbing Fred Elliott’s nose the wrong way due to his veganism. He fought against Audrey Roberts for a council seat but lost. In 2001, he left for India but returned two years later to help his aunt recover after she was attacked by Richard Hillman. During his visit, he managed to woo Toyah and both of them left together for London. 

45. Alf Roberts 1961-1963, 1967, 1971-1999 (34 votes)  
Everyone’s favourite grocer who was part of cobbles life for over 30 years and who’s well known for his trilby hat and white grocer’s coat. His association with the Corner Shop dated back from when he chased Maggie Clegg in the early 1970s but he didn’t become a staple until he married Renee Bradshaw in 1978. For the next sixteen years he would be the one to serve the residents behind the counter until his retirement in 1994. A true Northerner, he lost first wife Phyllis to cancer in 1972 and after being rejected by Maggie, he later married Renee. Renee was killed in a lorry/car collision in 1980. Alf married floozy Audrey Potter in 1985, producing one of the most popular and successful partnerships in the Street’s history. As well as being a shopkeeper, Alf delved in local politics and for over 30 years served in the council and served two terms as mayor: in 1973 and 1994. For his services he was awarded an OBE in 1995. By the late 1990s, Alf’s health deteriorated and on New Year’s Day 1999, he passed away. Always known for being stingy, in actual fact he left Audrey a penniless widow as his insurance expired at the end of 1998.

----------


## alan45

44. Minnie Caldwell 1960-1976 (35 votes)  

Personally, I don’t think there’s never been a character like Minnie Caldwell and there never will be. An original character, she graced the cobbles for 16 years and although she didn’t have a great effect on the street, viewers think of Minnie with affection and endearment. Known for her love of cats, Minnie was part of the trio in the snug with Ena and Martha. A soft touch, she kept lodgers – the most famous being Jed Stone in the 1960s who fondly called her ‘Ma’. As well as cats (Bobby and Sunny Jim), Minnie loved betting on the gee-gees and was good friends with bookie Dave Smith, although she did go missing when she fell into debt. She often faced financial troubles and in an aim to solve her problems she accepted Albert Tatlock’s marriage proposal in 1973 but broke it off when she got tired of his habits. Her closest friend was Ena and their friendship dated back to their schooldays but Ena tended to dominate timid Minnie. In 1976, she moved to Whaley Bridge to live with old flame Handel Gartside and was never seen again.


43. Reg Holdsworth 1989-1995 (36 votes)  
One of Corrie’s most well remembered and popular characters. He was introduced as the boss of Curly Watts at Bettabuys supermarket and a new double act was born. Amongst the comedy scenes that Reg was involved in included wearing a toupee to attract the ladies and when his waterbed was accidentally punctured by Derek Wilton, dampening his romantic evening with fiancÃ©e Maureen Naylor. An unlikely Romeo, Reg had many romances that ranged from supermarket inspector Renee Dodds to Rita Fairclough and Bet Gilroy. In 1993, he met up with old flame Maureen and married her the following year. A thorn in Reg’s side during their marriage was mother in law Maud Grimes – an echo of the Ivy/Gail saga. As well as the supermarket, Reg owned the Corner Shop between 1994 and 1996 with Maureen and Maud managing it. They led a blissful life until Reg had an affair and moved to Lowestoft.


42. Eddie Yeats 1974-1983, 1987 (38 votes)  

The ex-jailbird who’s remembered for being the surrogate son of Stan and Hilda Ogden when he lodged with them between 1980 and 1983. He’s also remembered for installing the ‘muriel’ of the Alps at NÂ°13, which became an integral part of its dÃ©cor along with the flying ducks. Unreliable at times, Eddie had a heart of gold that was always in the right place. When he wasn’t trying to swindle the neighbours, Eddie had two main jobs during his time on the cobbles: fixing roofs for Len Fairclough and then a bin man (or refuse collector as he liked to call it). Unknown to some, Eddie was one of Bet Lynch’s many conquests and remained a good friend to her – even saving her from an attempted suicide! A Scouser, Eddie finally settled down with Marion Willis and they married in 1983 and they moved to Bury where daughter Dawn was born the following year. Eddie made a brief visit to Weatherfield in 1987 to visit Hilda in hospital after she was attacked in a burglary at the Lowthers’ house.

Should Eddie be at 42? Did you love his chemistry with the Ogdens? Leave a comment!


41. Richard Hillman 2001-2003 (42 votes)  
The charming financial advisor at day and serial killer at night! Not since Alan Bradley in the 1980s had a Corrie villain gripped the nation as much as Tricky Dickie. First appearing at the funeral of his alleged cousin Alma, he fell for her friend Gail Platt and they married in 2002. Richard persuaded Emily and the Duckworths to invest in him and also went into partnership with Duggie Ferguson, but when Duggie fell down the stairs, Richard left him to die and stole money from the business safe. Ex-wife Patricia seemed a threat to Richard’s future with Gail and he dealt with her by killing her with a shove. He then moved on to mother in law Audrey’s finances and convinced her she was going bananas in a bid to access her money and even tried to kill her by setting her house on fire. Failing to kill Audrey, he moved on to Emily. He tried to smother her and when he bludgeoned her on the head with a crowbar, he was caught by Maxine Peacock, who he murdered. Emily miraculously survived the attack. Soon enough, Gail became suspicious and confronted him. He confessed and fled but returned only to kidnap the Platt family and drive them into the canal. Only Richard perished.


40. Tony Gordon 2007-2010 (43 votes)  

Introduced as the owner of a clothing firm who gave a contract to Underworld owners Carla and Liam Connor. Over the course of two years he courted and eventually married Carla, found out about Carla’s affair with Liam and planned revenge by ordering a hit man to run Liam down on Tony’s stag night. Not only a murderer, he was a ruthless businessman. In 2008, he planned to expand Underworld and to do that he wanted to buy The Kabin and the garage. When that failed, he planned to demolish a terraced street where Jed Stone lived. Evicted Jed found himself lodging with Emily Bishop which infuriated Tony. On Christmas Day 2008, Jed accused Tony of murdering Liam. Tony strangled Jed, who managed to survive. Carla found about Liam’s death and left Tony, who began a relationship with Liam’s widow Maria. He then proposed and she accepted. In October 2009, Roy Cropper discovered Tony was a murderer and Tony tried to kill him as well. Guilty, he eventually confessed to the murder. In May 2010, he returned and held Carla, Hayley and Maria hostage in Underworld before setting the place alight. Only Tony perished.


39. Rosie Webster 1990-2012 (44 votes)  
The eldest daughter of Kevin and Sally, born in the back of Don Brennan’s car on Rosamund Street – hence the name ‘Rosie’! She gave up her education at Oakhill for a modelling career. She’s had relationships with Craig Harris, Luke Strong and Jason Grimshaw. Her biggest regret was having an affair with teacher John Stape. Because the affair ruined John’s relationship with Fiz Brown, John sought revenge on Rosie by kidnapping her and holding her captive in his grandmother’s attic. After many agonising weeks she was freed and John was imprisoned. To many of the neighbours she was seen as a minx and a bitch who disrespected her parents and saw herself as a cut above the street residents. She was known for her unique view of life. She left for London in 2012 to pursue a career in reality television.

----------


## alan45

38. Emily Bishop 1961- (45 votes)  

Originally Miss Nugent, weâve seen Emily go from a young woman to an octogenarian. After jilting Leonard Swindley in 1964, she met and married Ernest Bishop in 1972. Their marriage was the most secure in the soap, but fate got in the way when Ernest was shot dead in a wages snatch at Baldwinâs factory in 1978. By 1980, Emily was married again â to Arnold Swain. He turned out to be a bigamist. Sheâs given a home to many residents over the years that include Deirdre Langton, Curly Watts and Kevin Webster. Her longest lasting lodgers are Percy Sugden (1988-1997) and Norris Cole (1999- ). A staunch Christian, Emily became a victim of serial killer Richard Hillman in 2002 and 2003, but luckily escaped his clutches. During her tenure, Emily has had many jobs that have included shop assistant, hospital volunteer, cafÃ© manageress and wages clerk and has spent a night up a tree. And although a timid and reserved lady, sheâs had her fair share of boyfriends and gentlemen friends: 12 altogether!



37. Julie Carp 2008- (46 votes)   
Introduced as Kirk Sutherlandâs girlfriend and soon found a job at Underworld as a machinist. In 2009, it was discovered that Julie was in fact the half-sister of Eileen Grimshaw as her mother Paula had slept with Eileenâs dad Colin. Known for her colourful wardrobe, sheâs often seen giving advice on romance to an annoyed Eileen and comforting her work colleagues. She split up from Kirk quite soon after her arrival and since then has had romantic inclinations with Eileenâs son Jason (before she found out they were related) and Eileenâs boyfriend Jesse Chadwick. Sheâs currently in a relationship with headmaster Brian Packham and sheâs now pregnant. 


36. Raquel Watts (known as Wolstenhulme) 1991-1996, 2000 (47 votes)  

The ditzy Rovers barmaid who was initially introduced as an assistant at Bettabuys. When she was hired at the Rovers, she formed a close friendship with both Bet Gilroy and Betty Turpin. Soon enough, she was in a relationship with Des Barnes, but it ended when his ex-wife Steph returned. After failed relationships with Gordon Blinkhorn and Wayne Farrell, Raquel married Curly Watts in 1995 â but the aching truth was she never loved him. She longed for Des. She eventually left Curly â not for Des but for a new job in Malaysia. Blonde and beautiful, Raquel was a vital comic character in the 1990s and her random conversations were always favourites. Notable scenes include having French lessons with Ken Barlow in the Rovers backroom and having a conversation about football with Alma Baldwin and Denise Osbourne in the Rovers bar. She returned to the cobbles on Millennium Eve to tell Curly he had a daughter: Alice. She also asked for a divorce and Curly agreed. She left Weatherfield again â to France this time.


35. Phyllis Pearce 1982-1996 (50 votes)   
Originally the grandmother of Craig Whitely and a thorn in his paternal grandfather Chalkieâs side, Phyllis was seen as interfering and worried for the welfare of her grandson. But after Craig and Chalkieâs departure, blue rinsed and croaky voiced set her sights on community centre caretaker and local busybody Percy Sugden. Not interested, Percy even became engaged to Maud Grimes to prove his disinterest, but Phyllis was still ignorant. To make Percy jealous, she courted Sam Tindall but to no avail. Although in her 60s, she found regular employment at Jimâs CafÃ© alongside Alma, Gail and Martin although she was then forced to retire but then became Des Barnesâ housekeeper. She left the street in 1996 to live in retirement home Mayfield Court.

34. Jim McDonald 1989-2000, 2003-2005, 2007-2011 (54 votes)  

The Irish rogue who was head of the McDonald family. Married to Liz and Steve and Andyâs dad, Jim is remembered for sorting things out with his fists. Heâs been in prison for the manslaughter of local gangster and drug dealer Jez Quigley who made Steveâs life hell and is currently serving Her Majesty when he attempted to rob a bank in a bid to buy the Rovers with Liz. An ex-army officer, Jim is a firm favourite for his Irish sayings like âso it isâ and his tendency to call his family by their full name: âElizabethâ, âStevenâ and âAndrewâ. Jim and Liz had a rocky relationship and separated and reunited many times. He had a tendency to be jealous of Lizâs other men like Vernon Tomlin and Owen Armstrong. Among his jobs on the street were barman, builder and mechanic.

33. Mavis Wilton (known as Riley) 1971-1997 (55 votes)  
Prissy Mavis was introduced as an old friend of Emily Nugent and attended her engagment party and wedding to Ernest Bishop in 1972. The following year, she became a fixture on the cobbles when she was hired by Rita Littlewood as her assistant at The Kabin. This partnership would last for nearly 25 years. Budgie lover Mavis had her fair share of romances. She was barely behind the Kabin counter before she was wooed by Jerry Booth. Their relationship was more off than on and Jerry died before they could go any further. Jerry was barely cold before Mavis had another love interest â Derek Wilton. For the next 12 years, he would pop in and out of her life. Destined to be a spinster, the unthinkable happened in 1983 when Mavis was in a love triangle. Both Derek and potter Victor Pendlebury wished to marry her. After much dithering, Mavis chose Derek and they planned to marry but they both jilted each other! Four years passed before they actually married and their marriage lasted until Derekâs untimely death in 1997. Mavis eventually left the street the same year to run a B&B in the Lake District, bidding farewell to her job and friends of nearly 25 years.

----------


## alan45

32. Deirdre Barlow 1972- (56 votes)  

When we think of Deirdre, what comes to mind are the huge glasses she wore for nearly 30 years. As well as the huge glasses, she is also known for her many liaisons with the men of Coronation Street. After failing to lure Alan Howard from wife Elsie, Deirdre caught the eye of Billy Walker. They were due to marry but Billy fled to Jersey. Soon enough, Deirdre was dating her boss Ray Langton and they married in 1975. Deirdre gave birth to Tracy in 1977 (who’s served time in jail for murder). Ray left Deirdre for Holland in 1978 and she found comfort in Ken Barlow who she married in 1981. Ken adopted Tracy in 1986. In 1982, Deirdre had a headline affair with Mike Baldwin. A furious Ken found out but forgave her. But it was Ken’s infidelity with Wendy Crozier that led to their separation in 1989 and divorce in 1992. She married Moroccan waiter Samir Rachid in 1994 but he was stabbed to death the following year. Her next boyfriend Jon Lindsay led to Deirdre being wrongly imprisoned for crimes he committed but was released and found comfort again in Ken and they remarried in 2005, to everyone’s delight. Over the years, Deirdre has worked at the builder’s yard, the corner shop, the council and as a receptionist at the medical centre. For forty years, she's had about 14 men!



31. David Platt 1990- (58 votes)  
Born on Christmas Day 1990 to Martin Platt and Gail Tilsley, David didn’t have a prominent role until his parents split up and his mum married psycho Richard Hillman – which has mentally affected him. Over the years he has developed from an innocent schoolboy to a lying, scheming and manipulating sociopath to a responsible stepfather and husband. Among his evil deeds were writing to greeting cards under the name of Richard to his family members, pushing his mother down the stairs, nearly killing niece Bethany, ruining sister Sarah’s marriage to Jason Grimshaw, vandalising the street and framing neighbour Gary Windass for burglary. He had a relationship with Tina McIntyre but is now married to Kylie Turner and has managed to adopt her son Max. He currently works at his gran Audrey’s salon as a stylist.


30. Curly Watts 1983-2003 (59 votes)  

Bin man Norman ‘Curly’ Watts’ originally lodged with Emily Bishop and was best friends with Kevin Webster and Terry Duckworth and was seen as a geek. He would make history by being involved in the first inter-racial relationship when he dated black factory machinist Shirley Armitage. In 1989, he was hired as an assistant at Bettabuys and developed a comical double act with manager Reg Holdsworth. Like Reg, Curly was an unlikely Lothario with his conquests including Kimberley Taylor, Anne Malone, Angie Freeman, Maxine Heavey and two drunken nights of passion with Maureen Naylor/Holdsworth. In 1995, he married Rovers barmaid Raquel Wolstenhulme (who held a torch for), but within a few months she left him for a job in Malaysia. She returned briefly in 2000 to tell him that he had a daughter called Alice. The same year, he met and married policewoman Emma Taylor and son Ben was born in 2001 (with Norris acting as midwife!). Curly had a passion for astrology and was often scene in the attic looking through his telescope and even named a star Mrs Raquel Watts, to her amazement. After 20 years, Curly left the street when Emma was transferred to Newcastle. 


29. Annie Walker 1960-1983 (60 votes)   
Personally, I did think Mrs Walker would have had more votes because I think she’s a classic character. But there you go. She was the landlady of the Rovers Return between 1937 and 1983 and was dubbed Queen of Coronation Street and is known for her snobbishness and delusions of grandeur. She even played Elizabeth I on the Jubilee float in 1977! Married to Jack for 33 years, they formed one of the earliest double-acts in the serial’s history. She also enjoyed a long rivalry with Flying Horse landlady Nellie Harvey. Annie was heartbroken when Jack died suddenly in 1970 but continued to run the pub in his honour. With an absence of a man behind the bar, Annie’s son Billy returned and helped his mother before fleeing to Jersey in 1975. With Billy gone, Annie was glad to hire Fred Gee as a live-in cellar man. And who can forget her faithful subjects? Betty Turpin had been a barmaid since 1969 and Bet Lynch began the following year and was instrumental in running the pub while Annie played hostess. By the 1980s, Annie depended heavily on her staff and was often seen overlooking the goings-on and reminiscing with old regulars Len, Elsie and Albert. Annie retired to Derby in 1983 and left the pub in the hands of Billy. Or did she? We’ll find out the truth this week!


28. Stan Ogden 1964-1984 (61 votes)  

Annie Walker would be mortified that Stan Ogden was in a higher position than herself! One half of one of Coronation Street’s most successful partnerships – Stan and Hilda Ogden. Providing comedy for the cobbles for 20 years, they provided the mould for the Duckworths later. Many remember Stan for being lazy and workshy but back in 1964, he was known to have abused his children and wife Hilda. But by the 1970s, that was forgotten and he was a comedy asset to the soap. Over his two decade tenure, Stan had many jobs that included being a milkman, window cleaner and labourer at the builder’s yard. Unlike Hilda, Stan was happy with his ordinary life on the street, supping beer in the Rovers, putting a bet on the gee-gees and doing the pools. In 1976, Stan was in heaven when he was locked in with Albert Tatlock in the Rovers’ cellar, surrounded by barrels of beer. In 1980, Eddie Yeats became a lodger at NÂ°13, providing more comic scenes with Stan like installing hens in the back yard and other dodgy schemes. By the early 1980s, Stan’s health was deteriorating and in 1984 he passed away, after a forty year marriage to Hilda. When Hilda wept over his glasses, the nation shed a tear too.


27. Sally Webster 1986- (66 votes)   
For 27 years, Sally has gone from a teenager to a wife and mother. And during that time also she’s gone from a good-time girl to the street’s snob. For most of her time she’s been married to Kevin Webster. And if being married to Kevin hasn’t given her grief, daughters Rosie and Sophie have also caused their mother pain with their various antics. She was diagnosed with breast cancer in 2009 but thankfully survived. As well as Kevin, Sally’s other conquests include Chris Collins, Greg Kelly, Alex Jordan, Danny Hargreaves and Martin Platt. Her friendships with Gail McIntyre and Rita Sullivan are the strongest in the soap’s history and her slapping love rival Natalie Horrocks in the street is one of the show’s most memorable scenes. Amongst her jobs over the years include barmaid, corner shop assistant, car shop secretary and factory machinist and supervisor.

----------


## alan45

26. Sophie Webster 1994- (68 votes)  

The youngest daughter of Kevin and Sally and since Brooke Vincent took up the role in 2004 Sophie has become her own character. She’s pretended to be pregnant, converted to Christianity and became the first lesbian character on Corrie. She’s portrayed as strong-willed, determined and expresses sarcasm towards her parents, her sister Rosie, busybody Norris and employer Dev. After dating Ben Richardson, she discovered her true sexuality when she fell for best friend Sian Powers in 2010. They became engaged and planned to marry in 2011 but Sophie had cold feet following her attraction to Amber Kalirai. Sian left the street and since then Sophie seems lost, especially since Rosie left for London earlier this year.



25. Leanne Barlow (known as Battersby) 1997-2000, 2004- (72 votes)  
She’s blossomed from a terrible teen into a responsible mother. Part of the hellish Battersby clan, she’s now become a Street favourite. She’s been married to Nick Tilsley and is now married to Peter Barlow. Her storylines over the years have included having a forced abortion, becoming a drug addict, working as a belly dancer, becoming an escort that inevitably led to client Paul Connor’s death, trying to help boyfriend and later hubby Peter to fight alcoholism and having an affair with ex-husband Nick. As well as Nick and Peter, Leanne’s conquests include Vikram Desai, Jamie Baldwin, Danny Baldwin, Liam Connor and Dan Mason.


24. Alma Halliwell (known as Baldwin) 1981-1982, 1988-2001 (73 votes)  

Audrey’s best buddy for many years, Alma first appeared when she hired Elsie Tanner as a waitress at Jim’s CafÃ©. Originally she was married to cafÃ© owner Jim Sedgewick but following their divorce in 1982, she moved to Florida, before returning in 1988. She became a partner at the cafÃ© with Gail Tilsley and soon fell for Mike Baldwin, who she eventually married in 1992 after a long and tempestuous on/off relationship. A popular couple, they were married for seven years until Mike’s affair with Julia Stone. Alma was quite prominent in the storyline when Don Brennan tried to kill Mike and she was kidnapped by him before driving into the canal. Both survived. Don eventually died when he crashed Alma’s car into the viaduct. When she sold the cafÃ© to Roy Cropper, Alma secured a job at Firman’s Freezers, where she befriended Hayley Patterson. Alma played Cupid between Roy and Hayley and was overwhelmed when they married in 1999. In 2001, Alma received the devastating news that she had incurable cervical cancer and she died at Audrey’s house, surrounded by her loved ones – Audrey, Gail, old flames Mike and Ken and boss Curly.

23. Eileen Grimshaw 2000- (77 votes)  
Brought into the serial with sons Jason and Todd, Eileen is depicted a strong, no-messing character, following the footsteps of a distant relative – the legendary Elsie Tanner! Like Elsie with Ena, Eileen found a nemesis in Gail Platt. Constantly clashing over their children’s relationships (Todd and Sarah and then Jason and Sarah), the two are very similar – they’re like lionesses defending their young. A memorable scene is Eileen and Gail brawling in the street – Corrie at its best! Never married, Eileen has had many boyfriends that include Dennis Stringer (who left her for Janice Battersby), Ed Jackson (who turned out to have murdered Ernest Bishop in 1978) and Jesse Chadwick. She’s currently dating fireman Paul Kershaw who also has a wife who suffers Alzheimer’s. Previously working at the switch in the cab office, she’s now employed at the factory as a machinist. Eileen has starred in many storylines including discovering Todd was gay, Jason’s failed marriage to Sarah and finding out that dad Colin slept with best friend Paula in 1977 which resulted in friend Julie actually being her half-sister!

22. Liz McDonald 1989-1998, 2000-2001, 2003-2011 (78 votes)  

The frizzy haired Rovers barmaid who eventually became the landlady in 2006. Originally married to Jim and mother to twins Steve and Andy, Liz embodied the strong woman that had been the core of Corrie’s success since the beginning. A no-messing character, upon her arrival she struck up a friendship with Deirdre Barlow that lasts to this day. Before she became the Rovers landlady, she did have a brief stint as landlady of rival pub The Queens in the 1990s. Like every Corrie woman, she suffered lots of drama and heartache: she lost her daughter Katie prematurely, Jim abused her, she divorced and remarried and divorced Jim and she married drummer Vernon Tomlin only to divorce him as well. Her conquests over the years included Colin Barnes, Michael Wall, Charlie Stubbs, Harry Mason, Lloyd Mullaney, Derek the drayman and Owen Armstrong. She fulfilled her dream of running the Rovers but not owning it and when she failed to do that she left the street in 2011. But she’d left the street before, so who knows if she’ll return again?



21. Gail McIntyre (known as Tilsley and Platt) 1974- (86 votes)   
Missing out on being in the top 20 is good old Gail. Since her debut in 1974, Gail has faced many trials and tribulations. Originally a good time girl lodging with Elsie Tanner, she’s suffered much drama. She’s had four husbands and three children who have in their time given Gail grief. First husband Brian was stabbed to death in 1989, second husband Martin had an affair, third hubby Richard turned out to be a serial killer and fourth husband Joe drowned and Gail was wrongly imprisoned for killing him! And she’s always interfered in the lives of her children: Nick (b. 1980), Sarah Louise (b. 1987) and David (b. 1990). Gail’s had two nemeses over the years: her feud with mother in law Ivy Tilsley lasted 15 years while her rivalry with neighbour Eileen Grimshaw raises its head now and then. She’s had about 10 men over the 38 years she’s been on the cobbles and her jobs over the years have included being a warehouse employee, barmaid, shop assistant, cafÃ© waitress, manageress and owner, receptionist and cleaner. 

20. Vera Duckworth 1974, 1976-2008, 2010 (91 votes)   

With her foghorn voice, perm and earrings, Vera was a legendary character. Married to Jack for fifty years and mother to wayward son Terry, Vera was another classic Corrie woman – strong, no-messing and fiery. Like the Ogdens before them, the Duckworths had many hilarious antics and despite arguing publicly and having various flings, their marriage was solid because of their unconditional love for each other.  Originally working at the workhouse, Vera is best remembered for her long stint as a machinist at Baldwin’s factory and her scenes usually involved clashing with Mike or Elsie Tanner or gossiping with pals Ivy and Ida. After working at Bettabuys supermarket, Vera’s finest hour was when she became Rovers landlady in 1995, a position she held until 1998. The episode where Vera tried to seduce Jack in her sexy underwear on is a memorable one! Following their departure from the Rovers, the Duckies ran a B&B until Jack’s minor heart attack. Vera then worked as a cook/waitress at Roy’s Rolls before retiring. Son Terry brought much heartache to Vera – he stole and lied and even sold his son Tommy (who was in the Duckies’ care) to his in-laws, breaking Vera’s heart. Her pride and joy was the stone cladding that was installed at NÂ°9 in 1989. Claiming to be a cousin to the Queen, there was royal memorabilia all over the house. The Duckworths planned to retire to Blackpool in 2008 but Vera sadly died in her armchair before the move. It was indeed an end of a Vera on the cobbles.

----------


## Perdita

Jack Duckworth  has been crowned Coronation Street fans' favourite ever character in a new online poll.

The loveable rogue, who passed away in late 2010 after actor Bill Tarmey decided to leave the soap, beat off competition from Blanche Hunt, Steve McDonald, Hilda Ogden and Rita Sullivan to take the top spot.

Just one vote separated Jack and Blanche in the final results.

The poll has been carried out on the popular Coronation Street Blog fansite in recent months and the top 20 characters were as follows:

1. Jack Duckworth
2. Blanche Hunt
3. Steve McDonald
4. Hilda Ogden
5. Rita Sullivan
6. Roy Cropper
7. Becky McDonald
8. Graeme Proctor
9. Hayley Cropper
10. Betty Williams
11. Mike Baldwin
12. Fred Elliott
13. Bet Lynch
14. Audrey Roberts
15. Ena Sharples
16. Peter Barlow
17. Elsie Tanner
18. Norris Cole
19. Ken Barlow
20. Vera Duckworth



Llifon Jones, a contributor to the blog who organised the poll, told us: "I'm glad that Jack Duckworth has come on top because he is worthy of that prize. He was much loved for over 30 years and is a classic Corrie character.

"Blanche of course is another gem, played brilliantly by the late great Maggie Jones and worthy of second place. Then there's Steve McDonald who is a firm favourite and deserves to be third. 

"It's wonderful that despite it being 25 years since she last appeared, Hilda Ogden still has a place in fans' hearts and occupies the fourth place. And Rita is soap royalty - Queen of the Kabin and Duchess of the Street and deserves to be ranked fifth. The top 20 symbolises, I think, the cream of Corrie."

Speaking of the wider results, he added: "For me, I was shocked to see Annie Walker having just scraped entry into the top 30, whereas I would've put her in the top 20 or top 10. Although it's been nearly 30 years since she last appeared, through YouTube you can watch classic Corrie and Annie ruling the roost at The Rovers so I did think she'd have ranked higher. 

"Then there's Vera, Elsie and Ena who I thought would've been in the top 10. On the other hand, I was surprised to see Mike Baldwin ranked so high - I didn't think he was that popular. I was happy however that Rita made the top 5 because she's my favourite character! 

"But looking at the top 20 I think they represent both sides of Corrie - the drama and humour that makes it unique and makes the other soaps look in awe. Side by side with the dramas of Elsie, Ken, Mike, Peter and Becky, you've got the hilarious antics of Hilda, Norris and the Duckies and the fabulous one-liners of Blanche and Betty. 

"What this poll shows is as fans we love that mix of humour and drama and we don't need sensationalism to stay glued to our screens - we love it because, as Tony Warren said, it 'portrays the lives of ordinary folk'."

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2012), tammyy2j (25-05-2012)

----------


## Katy

Havent there been some fantastic characters! 

I used to love spider.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Havent there been some fantastic characters! 
> 
> I used to love spider.


Yes but also some terrible ones who dont deserve a spot in the top 60

----------

